# Muffy needs prayers



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: :smcry: I need your prayers for Muffy :smcry: he's taking a turn for the worse :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh honey, I'm so sorry-I'm sending thoughts and prayers to your sweet Muffy rayer: Hugs to you! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, not dear Muffy. Prayers to you that he is comfortable, not in pain, and feels better soon. I just adore Muffy! :wub: :wub: 
Give him a little kiss from me and Bonnie.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

oh no im so sorry. let me know if there is ne thing i can do :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug: I will pray. rayer:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry, I will pray that he gets better soon rayer: rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
Sending Muffy and you and your family prayers.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I feel so badly for you. I went through that same thing last October and it tears you apart. Keep Muffy comfortable and keep letting him know how much he's loved. We're thinking of you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers your way Paula. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry...... :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Prayers for Muffy coming your way! Keep us posted!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Paula, I am so sorry to hear this. I'll say prayers for Muffy. [attachment=36832:big_hug.gif]


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Sending prayers up for Muffy....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry to read of Muffy's taking a turn. Know my prayers are well on the way! I know how much you love him and how hard this is to see him ill. Some prayers on the way for you too!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry Muffy is not doing well. I'll pray for him and you. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

When I read the title I was hoping this was an old thread. :smcry: I hope he pulls out of it again. rayer:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Gentle :grouphug: , for your treasured family member . Sarah


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

He was in a great deal of pain, :smcry: I gave him a baby aspirin and he is resting. We noticed that he has been having a hard time chewing and this morning his mouth looked different :smcry: he has to wear a belly band now and doen't even know when he pees :smcry: Muffy would never pee in the house, he's just so frail :smcry: we have to help him walk, my hubby has been carrying him to get water and to go potty :smcry: we are taking him to the vet in the morning. :smcry: I know I can't have him forever, :smcry: and he is only on loan, but I'd like him to live long enough so I could bury him at my new house :smcry: I'll keep you posted


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: , Paula. You'll know the time. Muffy has lived a wonderful life of love and fun. :grouphug:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww I'm so sorry Paula. :smcry: I am in tears because Muffy is so special and I know how much he means to you. :smcry: I will be thinking of you during this tough time. :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Paula Im so very sorry Muffy is not doing well...You and Muffy will be in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh no Paula :smcry: don't talk like that :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: we are praying really hard rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

:grouphug: Keeping Muffy, you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Paula hugs and prayers are still coming honey. I am so very sorry. 

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

You are all in my thoughts, I hope Muffy turns for the better.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Paula, i'm keeping Muffy in my prayers. rayer: rayer: If there is anything that i can do please let me know. Hugs to you and Muffy. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Aww cute adorable Muffy - I'm praying he'll make a turn again and be much better - hang in there Paula. 
Let's see what the doc says in the morning... Prayers and hugs coming your way :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm sorry to read this Paula :grouphug: 

rayer: my little Muffy, I hope you get better soon....I love you so very much


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry. 
Muffy, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I pray that Muffy rallies and you'll have lots more quality time together.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Paula, sending hugs and prayers from Bob and Marsha.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Paula I am so sorry, I will be praying for Muffy. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Paula, this absolutely breaks my heart. I love that sweet Muffy-man; he's so very special. Will be thinking about Muffy and you. Big hugs!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: Prayers and love to you and Muffy. xx0x0x0x0


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Is he any better today????


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Muffy. My heart is just hurting for you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sometimes I wonder why such a beautiful thing as LOVE has the ability to hurt so much. My heart is breaking for you right now, I've been through this not all that long ago. Hang in there.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Still thinking and praying for sweet Muffy today rayer:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Praying Muffy will be okay. rayer: :grouphug: Jill


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Please keep us informed.......So very sorry for you and for Muffy~~~~keeping him in my prayers!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: prayers and all good thoughts for you and Muffy :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Prayers to you and Muffy. rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Just checking to see if there is any news on Muffy today. Still keeping Muffy in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: Hugs to you and Muffy :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: Muffy and your family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Many prayers to you and sweet Muffy Paula, I am so sorry he isn't doing so well, gentle hugs to Muffy and you :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm not as good at the beautiful prayers as you are Paula - but I hope this helps.

Father please comfort Muffy and his family during this difficult time. Please help them find the strength and grace to support and love eachother while Muffy is ill. I know that you will bring Muffy home when it is time. Please keep him from suffering and help him get better if he can.
IJNWP 


Leslie


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:grouphug: Oh Paula I'm so sorry Muffy is failing. I'll pray for him and for you and hope he can rally and not be in pain. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry Muffy is not doing well, & sorry you & the family are having to go through this. I know how painful it is. Hugs :grouphug: & prayers rayer: to all of you.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:smcry: :smcry: I am so sorry. Saying prayers for Muffy. rayer: rayer:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Lots of prayers and hugs going your way and Muffy's. :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Sending lots of hugs, love and prayers to you and Muffy. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lovemytobi (Apr 21, 2005)

Prayers from all of us. Please let us know if there is anything we can do.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm praying for peace and strength for you and your family and comfort for Muffy. Bless your heart. Such an awful point to be at, watching a loved fur-child failing. You may feel sad and unsure, but God walks with you and will lead you through this. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just checking in on Muffy today. Paula we are still praying for you and Muffy.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sending prayers for Muffy. rayer: rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
I'm so sorry Paula. Hugs and prayers for you and Muffy.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*I have been so busy and haven't been on in awhile.....sending prayers your way for mr.muffy!!* rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Muffy had a good night, very little pain. The aspirin I gave him last night really helped. We decided to watch him close and see how he did during the day, he actually got up and walked for water. He is weak but is eating and peeing fine. He hasn't had any pain that I can notice.I know God has heard your prayers, I think my Muff will be here longer, I'm so grateful to God. Everyday is so precious with my Muff. Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad to hear Muffy is doing a little better - I hope it continues! :grouphug:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I am praying for you and Muffy. :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I havent been on too much lately so I am just now seeing this thread.


Hugs and prayers being sent your way :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Muffy had a good night, very little pain. The aspirin I gave him last night really helped. We decided to watch him close and see how he did during the day, he actually got up and walked for water. He is weak but is eating and peeing fine. He hasn't had any pain that I can notice.I know God has heard your prayers, I think my Muff will be here longer, I'm so grateful to God. Everyday is so precious with my Muff. Thank you all for your prayers.[/B]



:aktion033: That is good news! Thank you lord for answered prayers!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll be praying for Muffy very hard rayer: rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great news!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:biggrin: I'm so glad he is doing better. I hope he keeps getting better everyday :thumbsup:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula, glad to hear that Muffy is doing better. :aktion033: I will still keep you both in my prayers. rayer: Hugs to you and Muffy. :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear that Muffy is doing better. I pray that he gets stronger every day.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh that is good news, we'll pray he keeps it up. :grouphug:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Just checking in on Muffy today.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying that little Muffy continues to improve!!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

am checking in to see how Muffy's doing today. I've been so busy the last few days (and add a power outage in the mix)....I have so much to catch up on!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Muffy is doing better!!! I'll keep praying that he continues to improve!

Josie says: Keep getting better Muffy, you're my favorite stud muffin!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Muffy is having a hard day, please keep praying, he's resting right now


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: to our Muffy


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that Muffy is having a hard day today. :grouphug: to you and Muffy :grouphug: Will continue to pray for him to get better. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: I will continue to pray that Muffy feels better soon rayer:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear Muffy is not having a good day. My heart breaks for you.
I will keep you and Muffy in my prayers today.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thinking of you and Muffy. Praying that he starts to feel better.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am praying like crazy for our precious little Muffy, and for you.

We love you both so very much. :grouphug: 

Deb, Joplin, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Lulu and Winter


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Paula sorry to hear that Muffy is not having a good day today. I am still saying prayers for you both. 

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Thinking of you and Muffy :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Continuing to pray for Muffy. rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that Muffy is struggling today. I'll keep praying for Muffy and for you.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

more rayer: rayer: 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I just saw this post. I'm so sad that Muffy isn't doing well. I'm praying for God to ease his pain and for God to give you peace.

I'm hoping that you will have Muffy around for many more years, but, without pain and suffering. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Just checking in on Muffy. I hope he had a good night.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

PRAYING for Muffy~~~~


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Good Morning Paula, Muffy & Matilda!!

How is the Muffin Man today???? :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Still praying for our little Muffy!! rayer: rayer:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Paula, I haven't been on lately, and just saw this thread, and want you to know that I am praying and sending good thoughts and wishes you and Muffy's way, I hope that he is ok and that he gets strong...I am praying for strength for you too. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Muffy, I will continue to say prayers for him rayer: .


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Still rayer: for Muffy........How is he today? :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am like so many others. Still rayer: for Muffy and you Paula.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula how is Muffy today? Still praying for him. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The Muffer is one strong willed littleman B) , he wanted me to thank you all for your prayers, he says he isn't going down easy :rockon: he's taking life as it comes. :chili: gonna smell a few more flowers  He seems to be doing ok today. :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

So glad to here he's so strong. 

Enjoy every minute you have with him  :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh so glad Muffy is having a good day today.. your recent post brought a smile to my heart!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That's great news! He loves his family and that's why he's stickn' around! :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad he is having a good day! :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Paula. Muffy, we love you very much.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you for the update Paula. I am so glad the Muffy is having a good day. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

So glad he's doing much better ..

He wants to hang around and go exploring in the new house with Matilda.

Does Matilda sense anything ?? Does she stick around him ???

I wonder how much they actually feel


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that Muffy had a good day today. :aktion033: Keeping Muffy in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:aktion033: 

Thanks for the update!

That's the key with these seniors, just enjoy the good days and try not to dwell on the bad ones. [attachment=36902:big_hug.gif]


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Paula, I'm sorry I missed this thread until now. I know you are giving Muffy the best of care. Which is probably the reason he is doing better today. I hope tomorrow is just as good as today. :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------

